# Drywall Bulge after installed TV wall mount



## tstecko (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi guys.... quick question.

I mounted a 42" tv onto an articulating wall mount weight about 80lbs total weight.

The install was fine, but I noticed as I hung the TV, that I can see 2 nails protruding through the drywall, and between my 2 studs, I have a 3x5 1/8" bulge in the shape of a somewhat flower.

Now, the protruding screws I can fix... thanks for the posts... but the bulge has me a bit worried.

I will take the TV off the wall, mount and all, and just use my fireplace mantel as my TV mount.

What would be the best suggestion to tackle this bulge. I do not know as of yet if it will recess a bit once I take the load off of the studs?

I was thinking of pushing the bulge back in by screwing in a piece of wood wider then the bulde itself, into the studs between the bulge, then driving in the screws with 2 seperate drills? Now... I can then add a few drywall screws to the studs to force the drywall back onto the stud, but I hope this isn't wishful thinking. 

Then there is just the hammer idea.... I am moving pretty soon, and I do have the touch up paint and pretty good mudding skills.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

Any pictures? I'm having a hard time following your description.


----------



## tstecko (Mar 19, 2010)

*drywall bulge*

Here is a picture of what I am talking about.

The TV is still attached to my mount, just pulled out about a foot. The bulge is directly between my 2 screws on the left stud. The screw head sticking out is about 5" above the bulge.

Thanks.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

It appears that MAYBE when you lagged the bracket in, it pulled the drywall tighter and poked a screw through. It doesn't look to be anything serious, but you're there looking at it, so I can't guarantee that.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe cibula may be right and about the "flower". I wonder if it isn't the mud over another screw that has delaminated from the underlying sheet rock and you tightened the bracket screws. 

is the "flower" hard or soft?


----------



## tstecko (Mar 19, 2010)

*drywall bulge*

Hey Guys..

The "flower" is hard, I can knock on it and sounds normal.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

tstecko said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> The "flower" is hard, I can knock on it and sounds normal.


it's most likely just the drywall that has popped through the paper due to a screw or irregularity in that particular stud.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I wouldn't worry to much---My guess is the drywall was away from the stud a bit and there was a thick bead of glue on the stud,

When you mounted the t.v. the drywall was sucked into the stud--the glue ridge popped the drywall.

If the t.v. hides the flaw--and you like the mount--leave it alone.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pic. I agree with the crowd. :yes:


----------



## tstecko (Mar 19, 2010)

*Bulge in drywall*

Hi guys.

Thanks for all the posts.

The TV and mount have to go, as I am moving and this condo is a rental.

I will take it down tomorrow and see if can feather the bulge down with some elbow grease.

Cheers.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck with the feathering. This may make for a lot of bald birds.

Unless the condo belongs to your mother... the restoration will need to be invisable to pass inspection if you want your security deposit back.

If you are in a time crunch, you may want to consider jumping straight to a small area remove & replace drywall repair at the " Sun Flower".


----------



## customtvlift123 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you are into fast remedies then just take the small area and put a dry wall in it just to pass the inspection of your land lord/ land lady. You can bring back your money that way and avoid renovation of the whole place.


----------



## tstecko (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay..
Well I took the mount/TV off the wall, and the bulge "flower" still stands as it is. The wall is the main wall in the living room, and I do not feel so confident in replacing the damages section with a new square section of drywall.

I was thinking.... Would it be a bad idea to sand it down with some rough sand paper spreading it out a few inches fast the bulge, then maybe using a chizzel or hammer to push the bulge back in.. Afterwards, simply spreading some drywall compound and sanding to finish?

The wall paint is flat, or satin. Very little shine.

To all you guys/girls outhere, does this sound do-able.. I have about 5 weeks before I move out, and the landlord is pretty cool. However, I do want my full damage deposit back, spending about $100 on paint and what not.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

take a board that fits_ completely _over the damaged area and a mallet.

put the board on the wall and whack it (don't beat it to death) with the mallet in an attempt to flatten that raised section. Start with a fairly gentle whack and work your way up. Don't just start wailing on the wall.

If that does not work, I would suggest scraping away the paint to see if you hit paper or mud. If it is mud, you might be able to get away with simply sanding the area flat.

If it is paper, depending on how much it is raised, you might be able to simply use mud to feather it or maybe a combination of whacking and filling will get you to an acceptable result.


----------



## tstecko (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
My dad said the same thing after I sent him the pic.

I can give it a shot, with a piece of wood/mallet/compound combination.

Once I'm finished, I'll post an after pic to see if you guys would accept the fix.

Cheers


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Try the beating it with the board & hamer as Nap & dad advise. Good idea and worth a try.

remember:
It is easier to fill a hole/dent/ or recess than all the feathering required to make that hump disappear.

I suspect something is going on at the stud near the middle of your flower. Might even be the original permit nailed there with a metal headed simplex.


----------

